# Can someone explain these questions on the Empathy Quotient test?



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

So I just did this Empathy test and I got 44 out of 80. To be honest I did think I'd score a bit higher...

https://psychology-tools.com/empathy-quotient/

But anyway whilst I was doing the test I noticed a couple of questions which I didn't understand why they'd be included 

'I would be too nervous to go on a big roller coaster.'

'I am at my best first thing in the morning.'

'I can’t relax until I have done everything I had planned to do that day.'

'I like to be very organized in day-to-day life and often makes lists of the chores I have to do.'

'I often start new hobbies, but quickly become bored with them and move on to something else.'

'I like to do things on the spur of the moment.'

So I'm assuming that the first four statements above indicate higher empathy if you agree? And that the bottom two statements indicate lower empathy you agree?

I don't really understand why they would include these statements in a test to measure empathy. I can guess the reasoning behind each of the statements of why they are included but I don't think it makes much sense to varying degrees. 

I think the question about being too nervous to go on a roller coaster in particular doesn't make sense. Is it that the person wouldn't go on because they wouldn't want to die or get injured and hurt anyone else close to them? It just doesn't make sense. A lot of roller coasters are very safe. And it didn't even say 'would you be nervous?' the statement was the person would be so nervous that they wouldn't go on roller coasters. It seems a ridiculous statement to include in such a test. Would they include a statement saying 'I would be too nervous to drive or go on in a car' because I'd think that would be more dangerous than a roller coaster at a reputable place? I mean if it was a dodgy one then that's understandable but I'd assume it wasn't when answering that question so I'd put strongly disagree as I'm just thinking of roller coasters at reputable places like Disney World or something. I don't think going on a roller coaster shows less empathy. I just don't understand. 

I could go into detail about what I think of the other statements too but the roller coaster seemed to be make the least sense to me and I don't want to make this to long so I'll add what I think of the other statements later maybe.


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

i don't see how those questions relate to empathy. many of these online tests are bogus imho.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

vimalahot said:


> i don't see how those questions relate to empathy. many of these online tests are bogus imho.


I don't know anything else about this test. But apparently "The test was developed by Simon Baron-Cohen at ARC (the Autism Research Centre) at the University of Cambridge."

So I'm curious to understand as apparently it made by someone who presumably is meant to be somewhat of an expert on the matter?

So it seemed strange to me they would include those questions.


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm very confused by the roller coaster question as well!

I was also confused by "57. I don’t consciously work out the rules of social situations."

Do you think it means that if you don't _consciously_ work out the rules, then you know them instinctively-- so more empathy? Or if you don't consciously work them out, then you're failing at them- so less empathy?


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

kirsten.j said:


> I'm very confused by the roller coaster question as well!
> 
> I was also confused by "57. I don’t consciously work out the rules of social situations."
> 
> Do you think it means that if you don't _consciously_ work out the rules, then you know them instinctively-- so more empathy? Or if you don't consciously work them out, then you're failing at them- so less empathy?


That's true. That question is confusing like you say. Someone who instinctively works out the rules out social situations would likely answer that they disagree to that statement anyway. So then would it make there empathy score lower? Then would the people who have no empathy and also don't care to figure it out answer that they agree and get a higher empathy score?
Or if it's scored differently then does the person who has high empathy and instinctively works out the rules of social situations so much so that are aware they don't need to consciously work it, would they score lower on empathy for answering that they agree? It's confusing.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@pippylongstocking
Perhaps these are traits of people who are less empathetic or more empathetic?

* *






> 'I would be too nervous to go on a big roller coaster.'


I answered with "*Strongly agree*".


> 'I am at my best first thing in the morning.'


I answered with "*disagree*".


> 'I can’t relax until I have done everything I had planned to do that day.'


I answered with "*agree*".


> 'I like to be very organized in day-to-day life and often makes lists of the chores I have to do.'


I answered with "*disagree*".


> 'I often start new hobbies, but quickly become bored with them and move on to something else.'


I answered with "*agree*".


> 'I like to do things on the spur of the moment.'


I answered with "*agree*".



Giving me a total of *4/80* overall. 
Perhaps they don't mean much and are just filler questions.

If you're really interested then answer all the other questions with either "agree" or "disagree" and then mix and match up the highlighted questions of yours to see how it affects the overall results.
Though I doubt you're that interested.


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

I got 64/80.

I think this test is predominantly a quiz about whether you are autistic. If you are autistic you wouldn't be empathetic. So some of those questions about routines, risk, rules etc are the autistic questions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r1xlx (Jul 26, 2016)

this sounds correct.
but is simon baron cohen a pseudonym for that really stupid comedian?


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

he's his brother or cousin, they're definitely related.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Nervousness may be an indicator of a persons sensitivity level. To have empathy a person must be sensitive to people and situations. Speculation on my behalf.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I took the test and got 68/80. I suspect that some of those questions were fillers or camouflage.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Rascal01 said:


> I took the test and got 68/80. I suspect that some of those questions were fillers or camouflage.


What would be the point in having fillers or camouflage? Are you saying you think some of them don't count towards the score? 

I don't think that's true. Out of curiosity how did you answer on the statements which don't seem to relate to empathy?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Your Empathy Quotient score was *47* out of a possible *80*

Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.

I keep thinking there were a lot of questions where I would say: "It depends."


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I think they do count in the scoring process and they are clearly part of the test. A number of questions were obviously related to determining empathy. Some questions are less clear. Some, as you have noted, are difficult to assess. They may, or may not, be genuinely substantive. The originator of the test, or a professional psychologist, would be able to tell us.

I see three possibilities. One is that some questions are not empathy related, but actually are useful in determining other psychological conditions. A second consideration is that those questions are used to assess personality, much like MBTI. A particular personality type may be more common among people with high levels of empathy. The third option is that some questions are not specifically geared to determining levels of empathy. Their purpose could be to prevent the test taker from "gaming" the test through distraction. Even the sequence of the questions could serve as a type of psychological guide to help attain fair and balanced testing.

I'm not a mental health professional so I'm in the same position you are. I'm curious regarding the question you raised in your post, which I find interesting. My comments are speculative. I too would like to know the answers you seek.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

pippylongstocking said:


> So I just did this Empathy test and I got 44 out of 80. To be honest I did think I'd score a bit higher...
> 
> https://psychology-tools.com/empathy-quotient/
> 
> But anyway whilst I was doing the test I noticed a couple of questions which I didn't understand why they'd be included


So there is an odd thread of truth in every accusation if viewed from the right perspective. This may be the reason perspective is NOT a valid argument when discussing truth ... That being said ...



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I would be too nervous to go on a big roller coaster.'


If the others are not nervous and you are sufficiently empathetic you should gather courage from them. The fear for yourself is at its root a non empathetic and overly self indulgent response. On some level all fear is selfish. 



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I am at my best first thing in the morning.'


Having a best time and or being able to state that you do plainly like this is circumstantial and overly committed. There will be morning people and night people in your life. It is a structural cop-out to say you are one or the other, and lacks empathy for the opposite type of person.



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I can’t relax until I have done everything I had planned to do that day.'


Back to fear again. This need for structure and organization to the extent that you cannot relax pulls you away from the plane of flow in empathy with others. This is the person to nervous about losing a job to take a sick day or too honor bound similarly. It can be a lack of empathy for those around you who would prefer to share your time in their lives on less tied down matters more often. Likewise the reverse is true for the feckless types. But most people are too structured rather than not structured enough.



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I like to be very organized in day-to-day life and often makes lists of the chores I have to do.'


Machine like organization does not flow except with other machines. Life is organic and so is empathy. if one is too committed to - anything - there is no choice. The connection suffers because it is not flexible and not really a choice at all. Desperation is not attractive. Default is not attractive. Generic is not attractive.



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I often start new hobbies, but quickly become bored with them and move on to something else.'


Empathy must be always on. Rather like any focus it takes effort and raw talent both. If you are surface or shallow, you cannot have sufficient empathy. You might think you do, but, you don't. Nothing worthy is easy, and ease with what is worthy only comes with devotion.



pippylongstocking said:


> 'I like to do things on the spur of the moment.'


Being reckless is a sure way to avoid complications like ... other people's feelings and needs. A love for chaos can be complex and a step to beauty, but, often, it is nihilism or a lack of empathy, a belief in perspectives as truth, etc.


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

those are very roundabout questions, and pretty stupid in a supposed diagnostic test to have such shitty points. it's also a subjective value judgment...what if doing things on the spur of the moment doesn't hurt others? to say it does or should is pretty dopey.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

vimalahot said:


> those are very roundabout questions, and pretty stupid in a supposed diagnostic test to have such shitty points. it's also a subjective value judgment...what if doing things on the spur of the moment doesn't hurt others? to say it does or should is pretty dopey.


That's basically what I thought...

Does anyone know such a test which might be better?


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

pippylongstocking said:


> So I just did this Empathy test and I got 44 out of 80.


Wow, you big meanie face.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

pippylongstocking said:


> So I just did this Empathy test and I got 44 out of 80. To be honest I did think I'd score a bit higher...
> 
> https://psychology-tools.com/empathy-quotient/
> 
> ...


'I would be too nervous to go on a big roller coaster.'(How hesitant/Brave are you)

'I am at my best first thing in the morning.'(are you a morning person)

'I can’t relax until I have done everything I had planned to do that day.'(do you plan everything ahead and have to finish it) 

'I like to be very organized in day-to-day life and often makes lists of the chores I have to do.'(You like lists and planning) 

'I often start new hobbies, but quickly become bored with them and move on to something else.(Are you are fickle)'

'I like to do things on the spur of the moment.'(You are spontatious? is the question)

I dont know how that relates to Empathy


----------

